# Utah Highway Patrol Chief Cited for DUI



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The Associated Press*

The commander of the Utah Highway Patrol's drunken driving unit has been cited for driving under the influence of alcohol after crashing his cruiser into a concrete barrier, authorities said Thursday.

Lt. Fred Swain veered off the shoulder of a highway in Draper early last Friday, overcorrected and hit the barrier that separates the lanes, Lt. Doug McCleve said.

Swain said he fell asleep at the wheel, but officers suspected he had been drinking, said Draper police Sgt. Scott Peck. Swain initially refused to submit to a breathalyzer test until two patrol captains talked to him, Peck said.

The test showed that Swain's blood-alcohol level was nearly 0.12 percent, Peck said. Utah's legal limit is 0.08 percent.

Swain was placed on paid administrative leave while the patrol conducts an internal investigation.

Contacted by KSL-TV on Thursday, Swain said it was not in his best interest to comment.

Draper police investigated the incident. It's common for law enforcement agencies to ask another agency to investigate incidents involving their own personnel. Draper is about 19 miles south of Salt Lake City.








Copyright 2005 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

He's listed as a lieutenant in the article, but he's the head of the UHP?


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

Who cares what he actually, either way he is a disgrace to the uniform!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

VTCOP said:


> Who cares what he actually, either way he is a disgrace to the uniform!


Oh, I agree, but if he's actually the commander of the UHP, that makes it even more of a disgrace.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Actually, it appears that he is Commander of the DWI Unit for UHP, with the rank of Lt. How ironic...


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

> The commander of the Utah Highway Patrol's drunken driving unit has been cited for driving under the influence of alcohol after *crashing his cruiser* into a concrete barrier, authorities said Thursday.


He crashed his cruiser??? That's pretty poor when the commander of the drunk driving unit is hammered in his cruiser.


----------

